# FS: Golden Lollipop (Lemon Drop) Discus!



## ndnhuy

I am out of Discus hobby, so i want to sell all

4 albino royal blue 6.5-7" for $280

I need to sell them today only.








Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## guppygeorge

ndnhuy said:


> I am out of hobby of Discus, so i want to sell all Discus now.
> 10 Red Turk 5-5.5" for $500
> 6 Golden Lollipop 5-5.5" (sold out)
> 1 breeding flamingo/valentine pair for $200
> 1 breeding red turk/brilliant turk pair for $200
> 5 albino royal blue 6.5-7" for $600
> 1 virgin red 6-6.5" for $100
> 1 red turk 7" for $100
> 1 Cobalt 7" for $100
> 1 Blue Diamond 5.5-6" for $100
> Thanks,
> Tommy


A very beautiful "collection" os discus, Tommy....representing a lot of time and love.....it must make you sad to part with them  What type/species of fish are you moving into ?


----------



## ndnhuy

guppygeorge said:


> A very beautiful "collection" os discus, Tommy....representing a lot of time and love.....it must make you sad to part with them  What type/species of fish are you moving into ?


Yes, i know. Honestly, i do not wanna sell them at all, but i have tight schedule for my job now. So, i must let them go to other good keepers.


----------



## Immus21

Beautiful Discus! Someone is going to get a great deal here...


----------



## ndnhuy

Immus21 said:


> Beautiful Discus! Someone is going to get a great deal here...


Thank you so much for all your kindly words


----------



## MELLO

ndnhuy said:


> Yes, i know. Honestly, i do not wanna sell them at all, but i have tight schedule for my job now. So, i must let them go to other good keepers.


I know exactly what you feel Tommy.. Sometimes you have to make that tough decision. I was at the exact situation last year. You will be back at it in no time.. Goodluck with the sale! Those fish looks great.


----------



## FishFreaks

i need an albino royal blue or 2. any females?u think?


----------



## josephl

FishFreaks said:


> i need an albino royal blue or 2. any females?u think?


I am sure he has, Tommy was breeding them awhile back.

Beautiful fish Tommy, good luck with the sale and whoever got those golden lollipops scored


----------



## ndnhuy

FishFreaks said:


> i need an albino royal blue or 2. any females?u think?


Sorry FishFreaks, the bunch of 5 albino Royal Blue are reserved for tomorrow pick up.



josephl said:


> I am sure he has, Tommy was breeding them awhile back.
> 
> Beautiful fish Tommy, good luck with the sale and whoever got those golden lollipops scored


Thanks Joe. How is your Discus fries?


----------



## ndnhuy

MELLO said:


> I know exactly what you feel Tommy.. Sometimes you have to make that tough decision. I was at the exact situation last year. You will be back at it in no time.. Goodluck with the sale! Those fish looks great.


I know Mello. So hard buddy


----------



## ndnhuy

Bump to the top


----------



## crimper

Wow so sad to see you leave the hobby Tommy. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## ndnhuy

crimper said:


> Wow so sad to see you leave the hobby Tommy. Good luck with the sale.


Thanks so much Crimper. Too busy, so i must let them go.


----------



## ndnhuy

Bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

bump to the top


----------



## FishFreaks

what's still left? everything on the first page? thought the albino royals were sold?


----------



## ndnhuy

FishFreaks said:


> what's still left? everything on the first page? thought the albino royals were sold?


Yes, everything left is on the first page FishFreaks. 5 albino Royal Blue are still available because the reserved guy did not show up.


----------



## ndnhuy

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

Few fishes left. Up to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

price drop!


----------



## ndnhuy

bump to the top, just few fishes left


----------



## ndnhuy

up to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy

Bump for special sale on new price


----------



## ndnhuy

Bump for special deal for today only


----------



## ndnhuy

All fishes are sold!


----------

